# Longwood Gardens Orchid Show



## eOrchids (Apr 1, 2007)

I had the chance to go to the orchid show at the Longwood Gardens and meet up with LindaFVB. Anyway here are the pictures of the Cypripedium they had there. Enjoy!


----------



## smartie2000 (Apr 1, 2007)

Excellent cyp display!!
I just potted mine up and they are in the garage


----------



## NYEric (Apr 2, 2007)

Nice photos, thanx. BTW you didn't mention anywhere, where the Longwood show was.


----------



## terrestrial_man (Apr 2, 2007)

Nice!
But aren't these plants being forced?
is that good for their growth or are these throw-aways or will they be
re-aclimated to the natural cycle??


----------



## Kevin (Jul 11, 2008)

I just saw this thread, and noticed that there weren't any other posts, so I thought I'd add one. The Longwood Gardens show is somewhere near Pittsburgh, I belive, but not sure. The plants in the photo, and the display in the background are all by the Native Orchid Conference. One member grew the plants and forced them. No, forcing does not hurt the plants. For all those interested in North American native orchids, the N.O.C. is an excellent organization to be involved with.


----------



## Tom_in_PA (Jul 11, 2008)

Actually Longwood gardens is on the other side of Pennsylvania in Bucks county (near Philly).


----------

